# Standing by for...



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

...reports? Blog posts? Photos? Videos? Come on guys, those of us forced to stay behind still want to know how it went!


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah! I feel like the drone left behind while the others go to the DCA...


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Fun and educational conference. My favorites were the multiple sessions given by Mike Palmer and Randy Oliver. And you should see these guys in the bee yard. Randy likes to work on his knees. My wife went too and while she is not into bees like I am she pitched in and volunteered to staff the raffle table - which had an observation hive on it. I kept getting status reports on emerging bees.


----------



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

There a some photos posted on the EAS web site.
http://www.easternapiculture.org/conferences/eas-2011/photos.html


----------

